# One of a kind



## Junky (Jul 19, 2007)

Im not sure if this has been done before for a normal 5.25 bay but im modding a CD drive so it will eject a touch screen, flip up pc monitor, and i want it all to be inside the drive bay so i can take it out easy if i need to.

I have all ready started modifying the CD drive by taking it apart removing the tray and the laser and everthing to do with the laser.

Currently im looking for a small pc compatable touch screen (very niche i know but they are out there ive seen a couple) and something to raise the screen manual or automatic.

You might be thinking why do you want such a small monitor? well basically i had an idea of making a second itx pc inside the same case as my main one and use it for msn, music and downloading things without my frame rate dropping ill just hook it up to my soon to be completed sever (waiting on a delivery) and then the two can transfer files safely.

Anyway ye just thought i would put that out there if you had any suggestions or criticism.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 19, 2007)

Like this?

http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=5&ArticleID=500&P=1


----------



## d44ve (Jul 19, 2007)

here ya go......


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=293


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow the rez is 1280 x 768 pixels  on that. You could even game on it LOL!!!


----------



## Junky (Jul 19, 2007)

Ye except my case is an antec 900 not exactly specialized for the project and my drive wont be 7" it will be 5.25


----------



## Junky (Jul 19, 2007)

d44ve said:


> here ya go......
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=293



Thanks those last 3 screens might be useful.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jul 19, 2007)

If you rotate the screen while ejecting, you could likely fit a 7" screen into a 5.25" drive bay.
Frankly, with the work taken just to make the screen eject via a motor and pop up, probably wouldn't be much harder to rotate it.
Oh, and putting a mITX PC inside, not a bad idea. If you wait for picoITX, you should be able to fit the whole extra computer into another modified 5.25" drive bay.


----------



## Junky (Jul 19, 2007)

Ripper3 said:


> If you rotate the screen while ejecting, you could likely fit a 7" screen into a 5.25" drive bay.
> Frankly, with the work taken just to make the screen eject via a motor and pop up, probably wouldn't be much harder to rotate it.
> Oh, and putting a mITX PC inside, not a bad idea. If you wait for picoITX, you should be able to fit the whole extra computer into another modified 5.25" drive bay.


Cool thanks for telling me to wait for that what i was planning to do is because the antec 900 has 6 HDD bays in split in to two cubes with an intake fan at opposite ends of the cube (one sucks it into the cube then the other passes it into the case) i will use that to house it should be pretty simple.
i will try and see if i can develop a mechanism to swivel as well thanks for the tip.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 19, 2007)

Junky said:


> Ye except my case is an antec 900 not exactly specialized for the project and my drive wont be 7" it will be 5.25



it fits into a 5.25" bay. the measurements for screens are taken diagonally. that monitor is 7" from corner to corner.


----------



## Junky (Jul 19, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> it fits into a 5.25" bay. the measurements for screens are taken diagonally. that monitor is 7" from corner to corner.


no it is a 7" bay specialized for car computers (you put it were the radio goes)


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 19, 2007)

Junky said:


> no it is a 7" bay specialized for car computers (you put it were the radio goes)



no, read the description. it fits into a 5.25" bay, but the bezel may be a little large on some cases.


----------



## Junky (Jul 19, 2007)

I forgot to say if this works that im going to make an all in one computer that is just bigger then a drive (it will not be in drive) and i will probably either sell it on ebay or i don't know i only thought about it this morning so i'm not sure i might just keep it and use it for school (im 15) so it would be pretty useful cause there computer are the worst i have ever used id rather  then use them.


----------



## Junky (Jul 19, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> no, read the description. it fits into a 5.25" bay, but the bezel may be a little large on some cases.


hmmm when i looked at the reveiw... they said... for car... oh well


----------



## Junky (Jul 19, 2007)

Junky said:


> hmmm when i looked at the reveiw... they said... for car... oh well


nope im pretty sure im right it says "be informed that the device is larger then standard 5.25" bays in most computers." on the site.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 19, 2007)

Junky said:


> nope im pretty sure im right it says "be informed that the device is larger then standard 5.25" bays in *most* computers." on the site.



it is designed specifically for the thermaltake mozart tx case. HOWEVER, it could be used in any 5.25" bay with a little bit of modding.


----------



## Junky (Jul 19, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> it is designed specifically for the thermaltake mozart tx case. HOWEVER, it could be used in any 5.25" bay with a little bit of modding.


1. That case has a special 7" bay (go look at its specs ill even send u a link)
2. That case is huge 330 x 360 x 720 mmm (WxDxH) so thats how it can accommodate it
3. because i have an antec 900 it has a little rim that popps out of the front so even if the trim was the only thing that made it 7"


----------



## Junky (Jul 19, 2007)

Junky said:


> 1. That case has a special 7" bay (go look at its specs ill even send u a link)
> 2. That case is huge 330 x 360 x 720 mmm (WxDxH) so thats how it can accommodate it
> 3. because i have an antec 900 it has a little rim that popps out of the front so even if the trim was the only thing that made it 7"


 and i dont really want to take a chunk out of may case for this


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 19, 2007)

All I have to say is good luck, take pics, and nice double/triple posting.


----------

